# Ayden, Tao, and Zayne



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Introducing the newest members of my furry little family, I bring you, from 1st to last in no particular order, Ayden, Tao, and Zayne.

Ayden is five weeks old and the boldest of the bunch, which is fitting, considering his name. He loves exploring, and was the first and only rat to teach me that there's a hole under my vanity that happens to be pup sized. Thank God he's addicted to chocolate - which is something I will keep in mind for emergencies. He knows his name, and we're working on "come."

Tao, so named for the almost perfect inverse spotting on his head and back, is, well, chill. He loves riding shoulder and crickets. (Ewwww.) He's taken to Uncle Shamus quite quickly, though it's hilarious to watch playtime since the size difference is ridiculous. 

Last, but certainly not least is Zayne. He's still a little skittish about being picked up, but since this is only day two, I'm sure he'll warm up with some time. But the amount of energy he has to burn is insane.

I can't remember if I ever introduced the other boys, but here's my resident rats, Bruté, Shamus, and Romulus.


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

They are so cute! Great pictures of everyone 🙂


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Awwwww, ratatat2693, they are beautiful. They are a wonderful additions to your family. Like all their names!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks guys.

The pics didn't come out in the order I thought they would.

Ayden


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tao


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Zayne


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rome (blue/mink hooded)
Shamus (blond)
Bruté - or Brutus, if I can't access the accent mark (blue with star)


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I met Rome Shamus and Brutus I don't think the pictures show just how big these guys are... I'm so used to our girls. They really are sweet gentle giants... 

I'm so glad that Ayden has a home with so much love and such wonderful friends.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rat Daddy said:


> I met Rome Shamus and Brutus I don't think the pictures show just how big these guys are... I'm so used to our girls. They really are sweet gentle giants...
> 
> I'm so glad that Ayden has a home with so much love and such wonderful friends.


Hahaha. Well, you know, makes it easy to keep track of them.

But if you think my boys are big, you should have seen the rat one of my adopters brought with her. The thing was the size of my arm, not including the tail. He wasn't just fat, he was built like a rock.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

My biggest boy is about 650grams and his brother just a little less, are your boys bigger than that? I always feel they are huge, but I know boys are bigger than this. Just curious how big other boys are.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brutus is around 650, but something tells me it's mostly chub. Shamus is 625 on a good day. He lost some weight a few weeks ago thanks to an abscess on his cheek. Rome sits around 600, but I think a good weight for him is more along the lines of 550. He's got a tumor that's been growing slowly. It's sad, but he doesn't seem to care much. I never measured my other boys, but they were all about the same size.

Like Rat Daddy said, he's accustomed to girls.

But the rat I was talking about weighed two pounds. No joke. It was insane.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Awwwww, I am sorry they have health issues. I hope the abscess has cleared up, sorry about the one with the tumor. My oldest ones, which are my big boys, are 15 months, and luckily no major health issues yet. I guess my boys compared to yours, are normal sized. I have had only girls in the past, so always amazed how big they are. Two pounds us a BIG rat!!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ratloved said:


> Awwwww, I am sorry they have health issues. I hope the abscess has cleared up, sorry about the one with the tumor. My oldest ones, which are my big boys, are 15 months, and luckily no major health issues yet. I guess my boys compared to yours, are normal sized. I have had only girls in the past, so always amazed how big they are. Two pounds us a BIG rat!!


It's okay. These guys are all over two years. I'm lucky I don't have more problems. 

And yeah, oh my gosh, I about passed out from shock.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Apparently "jumbo" feeder rats are between 250-450 grams. So what does that make ours? Lol.


----------

